# I need HELP...I just want to cry :(



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

It has been a little while since my last post but I am just at a loss and I am feeling desperate right now. I know you all have given me advice about my problem with Sammy and his barking/crying/howling at night (just about all night, every night). We have had him since July 18th at 8 weeks old and he has been doing this from day one. Believe me I have tried everything I can think of. And what is worse is he is now pooping and peeing in his crate. He absolutely hates going in it at night. He tries to run out as quickly as we put him in and as soon as we manage to get the door shut, the barking begins and he goes nuts...scratching at the door frantically, barking, howling, etc. I just feel terrible about it. And now that my kids have started school, it has affected their sleep at night and that is just not good. 

On the flip side, during the day he is the best puppy...so sweet, lovable, funny, playful, etc. I don't know what to do!!!! I thought for sure by now it would have gotten better 

Can anyone help me with this???

Thanks.....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jen, if he is going potty in his crate, then it is not working for him. 
Obviously he does not see it as a comfort place. Is ir possible for him to sleep with you at night? or in a bed in an xpen next to your bed?/ Something is obviously really bothering him!
Where does he sleep during the day?


----------



## Colleen G (Jun 25, 2008)

Some times if they sleep with a clock. The ticking of the clock helps settle them. Or with a radio playing low or with a night light. He maybe missing the companionship of the family and sleeping beside the bed or with you at night will help.

I know it is not easy....


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with Laurie...I think I'd try an ex-pen next to the bed to see if that works. Just put a pee pad on one side and a bed on the other.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

If it were me and he hasn't adjusted to a crate by now, I'd definitely try just setting up an ex-pen in your room with a comfy dog bed in it and some potty pads. Did you see the photo of what Leslie set up next to her bed for Tori? I know Kara never used a crate for Gucci. 
Good luck!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Have you tried a wire crate instead of a plastic one? Maybe he would feel less confined? Is he next to your bed at night and at the same level so he can see you? This is key to getting him settled down. 
Have you made sure to clean the crate throughly with a cleaner specifically made to remove the odor of the dog mess? If not, he will continue to mess again because the odor is a signal to him. I'm sorry, I'm sure this is frustrating for you. If you've tried these things I would then go to the ex-pen idea. Still, it needs to be next to your bed. I don't think I personally would put him in the bed with the pottying at night thing happening right now.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

My Jax hated the crate from day one but he loves the expen. Of course he was with 2 other dogs so thats maybe why he took to it so easily. 

How was he used to sleeping before you got him?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Poor you, Jen! I'm sorry things haven't settled down, but I would also think that it's because a crate is not the right thing for your pup. I assume you've tried placing the crate near you, at eye level during the night... ? It made a huge difference for us with Ricky and his crying stopped after 10 mins. and that was that.

I also think the exercise pen is a better option, doing as Meg and Susan sugg'd. Sammy will feel less confined and yet contain him so he doesn't mess everywhere. The stress of not sleeping and hearing all that crying and howling takes a toll on everyone and I'm sure Sammy is pretty stressed out too. No fun, I know.  Let us know if you've tried the x-pen and we'll see what else we can come up with.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this. If he's fairly reliable at night, I think I'd give up the crate or try a wire one. Do you crate feed? Sometimes that can help a lot so that they associate it with good things. My new pup hates the crate but after less than a week of crate feeding he goes in quite willingly now.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh boy this must be very frustrating for you!

I agree with most everyone about trying the x-pen instead. It sounds like the crate is just not going to work for Sammy after a month of trying. I'd put a nice comfy bed, a t-shirt of yours and potty pad in the x-pen.

Where does Summer sleep? Is it possible that Sammy would want to sleep with her? Are they getting along better now?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Jen - poor Sammy! I agree with the xpen suggestion - just right next to your side of the bed so you can dangle your arm in there. After my boys got a little older and were mostly reliable potty-wise, we transitioned them from the xpen in our bedroom to just blocking off the bedroom with a baby gate (but we don't have carpet in the bedroom). Now as adults, they get free roam of the house at night.

Maybe he will end up sleeping in your bed once he's a little older and completely potty trained (there is nothing worse than pee in your bed!). Somehow Scout ended up in our bed and he really just loves it there. He is not a "den" kind of animal and hates to be in any kind of crate - he must be in the _middle _of the action. Lincoln prefers _under _the bed - he gets too hot with all the covers on the bed.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

You have been given good advice. Please try the x-pen next to your bed where you can reach over and sothe him at night. He is scared and misses being close to those he loves. I'm sure he will use the pee pad at night until he gets big enough to wait all night. He is just a baby and needs confort. Ruthann


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It sounds as if your baby is having a panic attack every time he's put in his crate. For some reason his association with it is so terrifying that he can't stop trying to escape -- or get help. I would also take him out of those confines and find another solution for him. For both my boys the crate, eye level next to my bed worked until I chose to let them sleep with me.

I hope you can resolve this soon for all your family and for your poor suffering puppy.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I feel so badly for you and poor Sammy.

I can't agree more with this wonderful advice. The crate is obviously not a comfortable spot for him. This is something that needs to be taught slowly. Maybe at some point you can get him into a wire kennel, with the door open, during the day, to just get him used to a safe place. But for now, don't put yourselves through this another night!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I feel sorry for you and the poor puppy. He must be terrified of his crate. I may be unusual but we have never used a crate in our house. Our puppies slept with us in our bed from day one. If they have to go potty they lick us. It was almost immediate that they could sleep thru the night. Where does your other dog sleep? Can they sleep together. If the other one is in a crate can they both sleep together in an xpen?
Carole


----------



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

I have to thank you all for your words of wisdom and advice. I think what we are going to try tonight is to put Summer's wire crate (Much larger than Sammy's current crate) and put it next to my side of the bed with a piddle pad and his bed. If this ultimately does not work then we will purchase an ex-pen and put that in the bedroom. 

I know a few of you mentioned sleeping with Summer but since she now has free reign of the house at night, she usually ends up under my daughter's bed at night. And speaking of Summer, she still exhibits jealousy and sometimes really snaps at Sammy. I know a couple of times he has whimpered right after because she must have really caught him with her teeth. But they do love to chase each other around and "wrestle". They'll go at it for a while before they just get pooped out and start panting away! Overall though I think Summer is becoming more used to having Sammy around.

Thank you again guys...you all are the best and I knew I could count on getting support and advice from you all. I will keep you updated as to how it goes tonight. I already feel better knowing I will not have to put him in his crate.

HUGS all around!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I am so sorry you are having this problem still... it must be so frustrating. 

My Roxie had to go into an ex-pen a couple of weeks after we had her because she broke her leg and didn't really fit in the crate while wearing the cast. I tried to go back to using the crate after she was healed and out of the cast, because the ex-pen takes up so much more room than the crate, but she hated it. So now she sleeps in the ex-pen (set up with one panel on each side). This has worked really well and I keep telling myself that one day when she's older she will probably be able to sleep in a doggie bed and not be confined. That makes it a bit easier to put up with the size of the ex-pen! The only thing I wished I had done is to purchase an ex-pen with a gate. I'm having to lift her over instead of her going in and out at will.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jen, keep in mind that he might whimper just a little because it is new. I would give the new arrangement a day or so before you move on to the next idea. Make sure the crate is close enough for you to touch him if need be. If he does not potty in this crate for about 2 days I would take the pee pee pad out as you really want him to understand that this is a sleep place, not a potty place. Let us know tomorrow morning how you make out.


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

Also do you have a snuggle puppy? My second Siberian husky was like that and it lasted forever. I thought I was going to go crazy so I know your pain. But I heard about the snuggle puppy ordered one and its been like night and day with all of my dogs.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Can you post a pic of the xpen or crate you have for him?? just so we can take a look at it.

Perhaps you could tire the little guy out more before bedtime?
Lullibye's CD? I did with Henry to put him sleepy for bed (it has heart-beat songs and sounds). (it got me sleepy too!)
Can you use a crate that he uses during the day or where do you put him when no one is home? He should love it in there and think of it as "his comfort place", even going in there when he wants a little quiet time.
And finally, perhaps he can sleep on the bed with you?


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

How old is he now? 

It sounds like he just really doesn't like his crate..poor thing. We need to get him to like his crate. 

With Capote when I first got him home I kept him in his pet carrier IN my bed..right next to me. (gotta see how the DH feels about this) ...any time he protested he was met with a very firm 'NO! ...Bedtime!' ...if he even so much made a peep I did it again...and again till he finally settled down. He needs to learn that in his crate means it's time for him to sleep and EVERYONE else too. 

After about 2 days of being in bed with me in his carrier, I moved him to the nightstand..same tactics.. then about 2-3 days later to the floor..then to the crate. He's still able to see me in bed and any protests still now are met with a firm 'NO..Bedtime'..and he understands. He is in a wire crate too so he can see everything around him including the fact that we're in bed.

I don't know if anyone suggested that to you...I'm sure they have but I hope it helps if it's new information!


----------



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

OMGosh....what a difference last night was!!  As I said, we put Summer's wire crate 
(27"H x 36"L x 24"W) in our bedroom on my side of the bed. I put his bed on one end and a pee-pad on the other. He started barking and whining at first but he soon settled down once he knew we weren't leaving. Then he ate the biscuit I put in with him and went to sleep soon thereafter...and I did not hear a peep out of him 'till 5:30 this am! When he I got him out, I noticed he had peed on the pad. I was so happy for him and us!! I hope that this is the continuing trend. 

I want to thank all of you again for your support. I don't know why I remained so rigid in my thinking about him having to sleep in his crate when it was obvious he hated it. I guess because we had him in our room before in his crate and he kept up with the barking, I just assumed that no matter what he was in, he would protest because he didn't like being confined. What he hated was being in that little crate!

Oh, and he is 13 weeks old now.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I didn't read all the responses.. but wanted to offer a suggestion. When Stogie was a puppy at the breeders house he is the only one who HATED his crate. He would cry all night. 

They changed it from those plastic crates to a wire one. And boom he was FINE! I think he was claustrophobic or scared because he couldnt see out. 

My guys sleep in the bed with me but if they do have to go in a crate they are fine! Maybe put him in another room? It could be ANYTHING scaring the poor guy. Did the breeder not crate train him? I was lucky because Joan crate trains all her puppies, but I manage to undo it pretty quick, haha.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Yay Jen! It looks like a wire crate pen was just what sammie needed! YAY!
That's what we had to do too. of course now, our bed has been taken over by Kona, but as a small baby if we had to we stuck him in a wire crate  Much better for him.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Hooray Sammy! :whoo: :whoo: I'll bet you enjoyed your sleep last night!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

YAY! I guess I should read to the end and not post on the first page.  Im so glad he is happier now.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

So glad you found the trick. The wire crates can be lifesavers for those that hate the closed in ones. I've also found that once they get use to it, you can throw a towel or blanket over it to help them settle down.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

YAY:whoo: Glad to hear the good news!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

YEAH!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jen, great news!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Yay.... so happy for him and you!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, thank goodness. I was so worried for the little guy. I'll bet he is so glad to be right next to you and where he can see you!! Happy ending!!
Carole


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

This is great news! Sammy is so darn cute!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hallelujah! I'm so happy for you both. Now he doesn't have to panic any more. He must be *so* relieved.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

yae!!! And yae for wire crates!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am wondering how Sammy made out last night????


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

nelsongang said:


> OMGosh....what a difference last night was!!  .


eace::whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is great news! I'm happy to read you are doing better now!:clap2::whoo:


----------



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

Things have been going MUCH better with Sammy, although for some reason last night he woke up every hour from 3:30 on barking and whining. It would last a few minutes and then he would settle back down, but the interrupted sleep...especially on a school night, has left me feeling ZOMBIFIED! Anyway, overall, it is a marked improvement so we can't ask for more than that! Thanks everyone...you're awesome! :clap2:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that!! He is probably testing you, stay strong and he will do great!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Jen, I'm glad things are going better for you with Sammy. Does he usually go outside during the day to potty. I'm wondering if that was what he was whining about at 3:30 in the morning. Cicero stopped using a pee pad and always wanted to go outside. Hopefully Sammy will start holding it all night...and be a good sleeping little guy. Keep up the hard work and it will pay off.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great news, Jen! :whoo: It's amazing what a good night's sleep can do for both Havs and humans. Just ask Dale!! lol :biggrin1:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hooray, glad to hear it's better (for everyone's sake)!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Jen, so happy to hear sammy is doing better.


----------

